# [WARNING] locale not supported by C library (solucionado)

## IceFox

Cuando ejecuto algunas aplicaciones por consola obtengo el siguiente warning:

XMMS: 

```
Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library
```

GAIM: 

```
(process:28071): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```

ETERM:

```
Warning:  Locale not supported; defaulting to portable "C" locale.
```

GIMP-2.0:

```
(process:28131): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```

XCHAT-2:

```
(process:28307): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```

Me debiese preocupar ? cierto ?

```
echo $LC_ALL

es_CL

```

```
echo $LANG

es_CL
```

----------

## navegante

mmm... que te sale al hacer un locale -a, usaste la USE userlocales para compilar glibc, Saludos.

----------

## IceFox

```
 $ locale -a

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE@euro

en_HK

en_PH

en_US

en_US.utf8

es_MX

fa_IR

fr_FR

fr_FR@euro

it_IT

ja_JP

ja_JP.eucjp

ja_JP.utf8
```

Así es, al compilar glibc usé +userlocales

----------

## navegante

Pues por lo que escribes estas en es_CL (Chile?), y al listar las locales no aparece es_CL, entonces tienes dos opciones o cambiar a alguna de las que tienes (es_MX) ó recompilar glibc ahora sin la use userlocales o añadiendo es_CL al fichero /etc/locales.build y tambien recompilar con userlocales. Saludos.

----------

## IceFox

He recompilado glibc y ahora al hacer un locale -a si aparece es_CL (chile).  Pero siguen apareciendo los warnings que mostré al principio.  Deberé recompilar las aplicaciones "problematicas" también ??

----------

## navegante

Pues lo mas probable es que si, para confirmarlo compila una que no sea muy grande como xmms, saludos.

----------

## IceFox

Bueno finalmente re-compilé el xmms y no obtuve ni un cambio  :Surprised: 

Pero tuve que reiniciar para usar una funcionalidad de windows (que no he podido hacer funcionar en linux) y al vover al linux (recien, recien) me encuentro con la sorpresa que funcionan todas las aplicaciones mencionadas anteriormente, y el xmms me muestra acentos y eñes y las letras de las canciones no se cortan y se muestran perfectamente.

Serteros tus comentarios navegante, muchisimas gracias por la ayuda   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

Yo estoy teniendo el mismo problema. Ayer no aparecia y de pronto hoy 

```
$ xmms

Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C

Gdk-WARNING **: can not set locale modifiers

$ firefox

(firefox-bin:17765): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib

(firefox-bin:17765): Gdk-WARNING **: can not set locale modifiers

$ gqview

(process:17775): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib

(process:17775): Gdk-WARNING **: can not set locale modifiers

Qt: Locales not supported on X server

$ gimp-2.0

(gimp-2.0:17799): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib

(gimp-2.0:17799): Gdk-WARNING **: can not set locale modifiers

Qt: Locales not supported on X server

$ kate

Qt: Locales not supported on X server
```

He probado a recompilar glibc, con la USE userlocales. Este es el contenido de /etc/locales.build

```
es_ES/ISO-8859-1

es_ES@euro/ISO-8859-15

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

Y esta la salida de locale

```
$ locale

LANG=es_ES@euro

LC_CTYPE="es_ES@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES@euro"

LC_TIME="es_ES@euro"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES@euro"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES@euro"

LC_PAPER="es_ES@euro"

LC_NAME="es_ES@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES@euro"

LC_ALL=es_ES@euro
```

y esta la de locale -a

```
$ locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.utf8

es_ES

es_ES@euro

POSIX
```

Despues de emerger glibc he hecho lo mismo con las aplicaciones problematicas y sigo con los mismos resultados.

Lo que me fastidia no es que de el fallo, sino que no he hecho nada desde ayer, no he emergido nada ni he tocado nada  :Shocked:  no entiendo que puede haber pasado.

Cualquier ayuda será de agradecer.

Garcias.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## navegante

Por lo que dice tu mensaje a lo que le falta soporte es al servidor X (con la use nls), lo recompilaste despues de recompilar glibc, tal vez sea eso. Aunque me intriga un poco el hecho de que no lo hayas movido nada. Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

He recompialdo Xorg, glibc, gcc y no se cuantas cosas mas, pero no hay suerte.

Ahora estoy recompialndo  una version inestable de glibc y si no hay suerte probaré con la inestable de Xorg, a ver si se me soluciona.

Contaré que tal me va.

Saludozzzzzzz

EDITO:

Ya está solucionado. Pasar de xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 a xorg-x11-6.8.2  me ha solucionado el problema  :Smile: . Garcias por la ayuda.

----------

